# Citrus leaves.



## missyscove (Jul 17, 2008)

We were trimming some leaves from our lemon bush (tree, but trained to grow short) in the backyard and I was wondering if they would be bunny safe.

Same question for orange leaves.


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 17, 2008)

I found this link that said lemon and orange tree branches are safe, but it doesn't say anything about the leaves.

http://www.mybunny.org/info/dental_care.htm

On a side note, if you were to google "orange lemon leaves safe for rabbits" you get a lot of rabbit recipes :shock:. I know people eat rabbit, but still for me it's like *gasp*!


----------



## missyscove (Jul 17, 2008)

It does say fresh or dried. 
I also think that the rinds of citrus fruits are safe.


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Jul 17, 2008)

mmmm... I would be interested to know whether orange (or other citrus) rinds are safe for the buns. Or, if they are, any successes with buns liking them?


----------

